# Broken leg Leaving foundation over winter



## maoffroader (Dec 13, 2013)

Am a contractor building my own house and usually plan ahead. Everything was going fine until I broke my leg. I have a 9' house foundation that is not back-filled either side yet. I was looking for someone's opinion as to whether three-four feet of backfill on the outside and concrete blankets around the whole inside perimeter will keep the frost from getting beneath the footing and potentially heaving the wall. The soil is amazing sugar sand that I will backfill the outside with and is also the virgin soil beneath the footing and is what is inside the footing up to three inches bellow the top of the footing inside the basement (footing is 11" thick. Just looking for everyone's two cents so I can get a general consensus as to what to do seeing as I cannot very well get the foundation capped and heat inside the basement. Thanks you in advance.
I am located in Western Massachusetts


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Sounds like you might just need to pay a crew to get out there for a day or two and get a deck put on and your drain run so you can just backfill before a hard freeze.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

If it's got good drainage and no puddling after heavy rain I would think you'll be fine, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

$100-$200 worth of mulch hay will give LOTS of protection.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

CJKarl said:


> $100-$200 worth of mulch hay will give LOTS of protection.





Very true ! It also works even better if you can tarp the hay or straw. Keeping the water from soaking it adds to its efficiency and holds it in place til spring.Leave the snow on the tarp and it gets better yet,the snow actually adds some insulating value.


Good luck with your leg.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

What would you do if you didnt break your leg?

Just do that. but with a phone and checkbook.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

What FJN said. Get a 20'x100 ' roll of 6 mil reinforced poly. Cheaper than tarps. Stays together a long time.


----------

